# Need Some Help On This Pw



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

This watch is proving a challenge to my desire for some basic knowledge. At least I can be pretty sure it is not a lady's watch at 44am across! :tongue2:

On the dial the only lettering is under the 12, "C.M.C.". A Google search on this brand has not come up with anything for me. It is certainly not new, and its lovely arabic numerals make me think mid-20th century. I love the blue ring for the numbers, and the blued-metal hands.










The back is plain and simple.










The movement is signed as "Swiss Made, 15 Jewels" but with no other identifier or number.










The inside of the back case is hideously lit (sorry) and in need of some polish, but it says "Gold Rolled, 10 Years" and has a little dome roofed box with the letters "PB".










I imagine it is a little workhorse of a watch with no glamour attached to it, but I find it very attractive and it is lovely to hold and to pocket.

Any info or advice on this one would be welcomed! :grin:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Can't help with the ID but it looks as if the back has been pushed inwards and is fouling the movement judging by the rub marks. Rolled gold is gold plated. The movement, at 15 jewels, is a stout workhorse and the adjustble spring balance again shows quality. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

tixntox said:


> Can't help with the ID but it looks as if the back has been pushed inwards and is fouling the movement judging by the rub marks. Rolled gold is gold plated. The movement, at 15 jewels, is a stout workhorse and the adjustble spring balance again shows quality. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike. Nice to know the movement is up to scratch. Perhaps the back is not flattered by my reflection at the bottom. I have snapped it again, from a more horizontal angle below.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

This PB-mark is from Paul Bovier (Vve.), a case maker from St.-Ursanne (CH). But I don't know that CMC-mark.

Andreas


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The movement could be a Record cal. 25:

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?00&ranfft&&2uswk&Record_25

Andreas


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Mikrolisk said:


> The movement could be a Record cal. 25:
> 
> http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?00&ranfft&&2uswk&Record_25
> 
> Andreas


Thanks Andreas! That was marvellous information. :notworthy: Is this the same Record that is associated with Longines? If so, I imagine the movement must be good. I tried looking up Paul Bouvier and found some information on the company. But "C.M.C." still is a mystery.

Is it correct to think that this watch must date form the 1920s/1930s?

Danke!


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Mikrolisk said:


> Yep.


Vielen dank.

Oh, I like your website. :thumbsup:


----------

